
GlobalEntry.gov has invalid SSL certificate - aaronbrager
https://www.globalentry.gov
======
dfc
It just doesn't have an entry for www.globalentry.gov. This works:

[https://globalentry.gov/](https://globalentry.gov/)

It's just a redirect to a page on CBP. Slow news day for this to make the
front page of HN.

------
packetized
globalentry.gov has a valid certificate. The link you shared is for
www.globalentry.gov. Presumably, the admins there shouldn't simply be pointing
www.globalentry.gov at the same IP as globalentry.gov.

~~~
rasengan
It would still be an invalid certificate since they use www.* and didn't
include it.

Or if you want to be nice - misconfigured. ;)

~~~
packetized
Title says `GlobalEntry.gov`, link points to `www.globalentry.gov`. And yes,
presumably it's misconfigured.

------
tomasien
This is just my opportunity to say: it's a travesty everybody doesn't get the
Global Entry / TSA Pre Experience. It's so much better and I hate that you
have to pay for it.

------
CompuHacker
Some National Guard sites seem to have a similar problem lately.

------
shawn
In the past, you were able to type "badidea" in order to bypass the SSL scare
screen. Is that no longer the case?

~~~
mehrdadn
Can't you just click "Advance" and then "Proceed to ... (unsafe)"?

~~~
y4mi
The server can set headers that forbid that... Maybe you can get around that
block like this?

I've generally just gone with Firefox if I stumbled upon that error, as it
ignore the header.

